# Western Field Shotgun



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Can anyone tell me about a Western Field Model XNH569G, 20 gauge shot gunn? It has a 3 inch chamber, a star on the barrel and 3 arrows on the stock of the gun. Friend of mine has it and was just wondering.  
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

Western Field is a store brand that was sold by Montgomery Ward.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

thaught it might have been from a western auto store? possibly made by winchester for western auto stores. lodi ohio still has a western auto store w/the old creeky wood floor.takes you way back!


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Skipjack11,
Thanks for the info, i will relay to him.  
Ron


----------



## iwdavefish (Apr 30, 2004)

I have a Western Field that is the same as a Mossberg. Uses the same barrels.


----------

